# Getting the smell of oil primer out of my nose



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I sprayed the inside and frame of some kitchen cabinets today. The kitchen is pretty small (probably 7' x 10'). I used a spray sock and my respirator but I still got a bit of the fumes and the smell/taste is lingering. Anything to help clear it out?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Stop picking your nose.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Whole milk . Drink and/or steam.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Peppermint oil works well on a cloth


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Sniff done shellac. 

My dad drinks milk after work. He said it helps get the smell and taste out


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Slice up a jalapeño and shove it up there...the oil quits bothering ya immediately! 
Other than that I always do my washin up on the deck and head straight for the shower...I like flowery soaps but eh..whatever floats yer boat.. my hubby came up with the jalapeño idea...he told 
Our buddy to shove it somewhere else though so the guys knee would quit hurting.lol


----------



## GrandCitiesPainter (Oct 26, 2015)

Go into a corner and open a can of behr paint, then breath in deeply 10 times. It'll fix ya. lilpaintgirl approves of this message. lol j/k

or, try a long hot steamy shower and chew some gum.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

GrandCitiesPainter said:


> Go into a corner and open a can of behr paint, then breath in deeply 10 times. It'll fix ya. lilpaintgirl approves of this message. lol j/k
> 
> or, try a long hot steamy shower and chew some gum.


 Wow.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

GrandCitiesPainter said:


> Go into a corner and open a can of behr paint, then breath in deeply 10 times. It'll fix ya. lilpaintgirl approves of this message. lol j/k
> 
> or, try a long hot steamy shower and chew some gum.


Or, if you don't have a can of behr, just let your cat pi55 in your face. If you don't have a cat, borrow your neighbors.

I know someone will bash me for this, so I'm going back right now for the umpteenth time to open up a few behr cans to make sure they still stink like hell.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Maybe you should think about getting a new respirator with duel cartridges. I ordered mine online from a safety supply store. I do a lot of epoxy and the ones sold at paint and hardware stores are a joke. Also make sure to fit it and test with cat pee.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*antioxidants for solvents*



beedoola said:


> I sprayed the inside and frame of some kitchen cabinets today. The kitchen is pretty small (probably 7' x 10'). I used a spray sock and my respirator but I still got a bit of the fumes and the smell/taste is lingering. Anything to help clear it out?


I remember years ago talking with a health food store manager about antioxidants. She had a couple of painters come in and ask her if there was anything they could take to help them get the paint solvents out of their systems (this was 20 or 25 years ago, so painters were still using a lot of solvent products). The manager suggested a few things. I remember her telling me that she recommended high doses of vitamin C as well as CoQ10. The painters bought a bunch of what she recommended and left. Several days later, one of the painters came back to tell her how the antioxidants worked. He said that when he went to urinate, he could smell the chemicals coming out in his urine.

If you are going to be working with solvents and such, I would find a good health food store with knowledgeable help and ask what might be good to take, especially the day before you are using those solvents. Making sure your respirator is up to date with good cartridges is good advice.

Sometimes I go on jobs where there is lots of mold. When I know this, I take large doses of vitamin C and olive leaf extract. Olive leaf extract is a broad spectrum antimicrobial and is effective against mold. At least that is what I read on the internet.  

futtyos


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Boco said:


> Maybe you should think about getting a new respirator with duel cartridges. I ordered mine online from a safety supply store. I do a lot of epoxy and the ones sold at paint and hardware stores are a joke. Also make sure to fit it and test with cat pee.


Care to explain ? How are the online respirators better than the ones we get at the paint store? Is 3M making lower grade respirators to sell in store? No offense but to me that doesn't make any sense.

For what is worth, I get my respirators at a local auto body store but the only reason is they're usually cheaper than at the paint store. And I don't recall any problems with my respirators while spraying all kinds of nasty solvents. 

Some people want to save some money and use the cartridges for months. 
I get new ones for every job, if I spray a lot I change them every day.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

drink some milk, 

i chew airwaves vapour release gum. has eucalyptus and menthol in it..


better still. dont use oil

I dont anymore.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I like stuffing the pepper idea myself


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

DynaPLLC said:


> Care to explain ? How are the online respirators better than the ones we get at the paint store? Is 3M making lower grade respirators to sell in store? No offense but to me that doesn't make any sense.
> 
> For what is worth, I get my respirators at a local auto body store but the only reason is they're usually cheaper than at the paint store. And I don't recall any problems with my respirators while spraying all kinds of nasty solvents.
> 
> ...


 My full face masks are Wilsons. Half mask are the 7000/7500 series 3m. Just better fitting and have larger cartridges.


----------



## Always Learning (Mar 24, 2012)

I applied 35 gallons of Zinnser oil base "Watertight" to basement walls. Can said ultra low odor....even lower than the latex base....and my brain shut off due to marketing label resulting in my not using a mask. 10 gallons in and I realized too late....I poisoned myself....was tasting that junk for days.

Never made the mistake again....always use an organic vapor mask....better to keep it from getting in, than trying to remove later.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Always Learning said:


> I applied 35 gallons of Zinnser oil base "Watertight" to basement walls. Can said ultra low odor....even lower than the latex base....and my brain shut off due to marketing label resulting in my not using a mask. 10 gallons in and I realized too late....I poisoned myself....was tasting that junk for days.
> 
> Never made the mistake again....always use an organic vapor mask....better to keep it from getting in, than trying to remove later.


Dude,
You're kidding. You didn't use a respirator?
Man we use them for everything including latex primer.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I was spraying Plasite once without a full face shield. Went blind for about 3 minutes. Boy that was fun being 30 feet in the air trying to lower a knuckle boom lift. Good times,good times. I knew I got a great deal on that crap for a reason.


----------



## GrandCitiesPainter (Oct 26, 2015)

Always Learning said:


> I applied 35 gallons of Zinnser oil base "Watertight" to basement walls. Can said ultra low odor....even lower than the latex base....and my brain shut off due to marketing label resulting in my not using a mask. 10 gallons in and I realized too late....I poisoned myself....was tasting that junk for days.


I wouldn't "roll" that stuff on with "windows open", without a respirator.

Here's some pro advice: If you are working with paints with hazardous vapors and plan to wear a respirator, make sure you are clean shaven, as you get a better air tight seal against your face.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Odor Less means LESS odor, not to be confused with odor free or some such thing....which will never be the case with any oil product or thinner for that matter..


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> Odor Less means LESS odor, not to be confused with odor free or some such thing....which will never be the case with any oil product or thinner for that matter..


Exactly. Just because someone lights a match in a bathroom to mask the foul aroma left behind from a painful bout of indigestion, doesn't mean the malodorous molecules no longer linger.


----------

